# Hate Speech Against Sikhs By Kamlesh Ahir



## Admin (Oct 6, 2009)

*Hate-Laced Speech Against Sikhs by Kamlesh Ahir*

YouTube - à¨¸à¨¿à©±à¨–à¨¾à¨‚ à¨¬à¨¾à¨°à©‡ à¨—à¨¼à¨²à¨¤ à¨ªà©à¨°à¨šà¨¾à¨° Mrs. Kamlesh (Kamlee + Klesh)

Please ignore the inflammatory video name.

*
Response to Kamlesh Ahir*

YouTube - Reply to Mrs Kamlesh (Kamlee Kalesh) from Shromani Tat Khalsa

YouTube - Reply to Kamlesh Klesh


*Reply to Kamlesh by Dr. Sukhpreet Singh Udhoke                 *

YouTube - udhoke's Channel


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2009)

Aman ji

I have seen these videos on other web sites and they are in Punjabi. When I once asked for a short synopsis I was told to go ask Gyani Jarnail Singh Arshi ji for a translation. Since he already has a lot to do, I did not follow through.

Perhaps there is a Gursikh within the SPN community who would take maybe 30 minutes to write a brief summary of each video so the rest of us can come up to speed.

Otherwise -- and forgive my frankness -- it begins to look like yet one more controversy that is relevant only within Punjabi culture; and reminds the rest of us that we are outsiders, not on the inside track. Two kinds of Sikhs: real Sikhs and Sikhs on the fringe.

If that was rude, I seek forgiveness.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2009)

I was able to find this one short explanation on the web recently.
*Phagwara sees complete Bandh in protest against Kamlesh Ahir*

                  Published on Monday, August 17, 2009 by Azaad *Phagwara, Punjab:*Several Sikh and Hindu organisations here staged protests and demanded action against an Italy-based NRI writer for her alleged derogatory remarks against Sikh gurus and Hindu gods.


 The religious groups also sought an unconditional apology from Kamlesh Ahir, for “hurting the religious sentiments of Sikhs and Hindus”.


 Under the banner of General Samaj Manch, Punjab, agitators observed Phagwara Bandh in protest against a CD of Ahir, in which she reportedly detailed against caste discrimination prevailing among Punjabi immigrants in foreign countries recently.


 The protesters took out a rally in the city and submitted a memorandum to local Sub Divisional Magistrate (SDM) Amarjit Pal, demanding proscription of the CD and booking Ahir, who belong to Punjab, for outraging religious feelings.


According to this report, not only Sikhs but also Hindus, have been offended by her remarks. And when I read the Indian new coverage of her, I find that half or more of India is angry with her. And she is parading as a Buddhist no less.


----------



## Admin (Oct 6, 2009)

On a positive side note... it should give us the motivation to learn Punjabi or at least understand what is being said rather than reading... i will look for a translation on net though  ... there are more Sikhs who can not read or write punjabi but able to understand it...  so, you do not sound an outsider...


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 6, 2009)

Aman Singh said:


> On a positive side note... it should give us the motivation to learn Punjabi or at least understand what is being said rather than reading... i will look for a translation on net though  ... there are more Sikhs who can not read or write punjabi but able to understand it...  so, you do not sound an outsider...



Aman ji

I knew that someone would say that. The problem is that by the time a person learns Punjabi this will no longer be current news.

 It takes more than a week or a month to learn Ooura Eeriee Ghaggha and all the other consonants, vowels, vowel carriers, and bindis.  :wink: I know because *I just completed the first part of *the "Sacred Language of the Sikhs" workbook (by eminent :happy: Gurmukhi scholar Charles Shackle) in August. Now I can quickly recognize about 300 words without peeking   as written in Gurmukhi. With no duh duh duh one sound at a time. It took a month.

A person has  to learn the alphabet, some vocabulary, and grammar after that.   And reading a language  is not the same as understanding spoken language:welcome:

 The official language of the forum is English ......So any help for forum members would be most appreciated. 

The grammar isn't that hard :shock: but it doesn't happen over night.

Please forgive me.


----------



## Admin (Oct 6, 2009)

This topic is so so hot that you would like to understand spoken Punjabi very very eagerly ... :whisling: and i am sure it wont be old news... any time soon... 300 words  is an amazing progress... so you would be taking Punjabi learning classes on SPN for sure...
*
gurPiqh *(guess what??)*
*


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 7, 2009)

Keep the phrases coming - I am a quick learner!


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 7, 2009)

I give up on getting these translated though :8-


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 7, 2009)

I love it when the speaker thinks the listeners are stupid. Its blindly obvious she's connecting random things together and trying to suck everyone into it. I would also look into what laws Buddhism gives women in terms of property, divorce and other things. 

I like Ambedkar but even Ambedkar did not follow Buddhism as it should have been followed. Nowadays, Ambedkar is just a face for people's agendas. I agree that women's rights should be given and social upliftment should happen but firebrands like these will only hurt the Dalit cause not help it.


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 7, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> I give up on getting these translated though :8-



its stupid to translate it. She's connecting weird things together. 

Buddha invented martial arts
Buddha brought saffron colour and Gobind Singh merely inherited it
Guru Nanak met some Saints who he learnt everything about Buddhism from and rejected the Janeu. 
Buddha met 5 Bhiksus which is why Gobind Singh had 5 panj pyaare
Gobind Singh inherits the buddhist philosophy because he was born in Bihar - This one is particularly funny.  
Baba Saheb gave women property rights, divorce rights etc

In short, Sikhism is merely a extension of buddhist philosophy but she says its not all separate, it is part of one thing. So sikhism is not a separate religion.


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 7, 2009)

Egad!!!!!!!!!!!!Well first I thank you for providing the synopsis. But at least now, Aus Desi ji I know what all the controversy is about. Well it does sound ridiculous and she does not put the best face forward for Buddhism (not like that at all).

Seems Buddhists should be protesting for being misrepresented. 

So there it is -- Thanks once again!


----------



## AusDesi (Oct 7, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Egad!!!!!!!!!!!!Well first I thank you for providing the synopsis. But at least now, Aus Desi ji I know what all the controversy is about. Well it does sound ridiculous and she does not put the best face forward for Buddhism (not like that at all).
> 
> Seems Buddhists should be protesting for being misrepresented.
> 
> So there it is -- Thanks once again!



No Ambedekar Buddhist is following the real buddhism. Ambedkar himself thought things like reincarnation were stupid. However, his view was "If Buddha were alive today he would change his view".

No need for the thanks. Im surprised no one gave this summary already.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Oct 7, 2009)

I am Sorry...i wanted to translate this.. when it First broke into the NEWS..it was in ROZANA SPOKESMAN ONLINE.............. and all over the Internet.....but after the First few minutes of listening to the drivel...i didnt want to waste precious time...just TOO STUPID...
And all of you can judge it from Asu desis script...a whole lot of utter rubbish.:whisling::whisling:


----------



## Admin (Nov 15, 2009)

YouTube- KAMLESH AHIR Ans  4 Prof. Sarbjit S.Dhunda


----------



## Admin (Dec 9, 2009)

YouTube- KAMLESH AHIR Ans  4 Prof. Sarbjit S.Dhunda


----------



## dalbirk (Dec 9, 2009)

Dear Aman Ji ,
              Kamlesh Ahir is just one more in the long long list of Dera Babas , Sants who wish to convey to political parties like Congress & BJP (RSS ) that they are available to come to limelight just like Ashutosh , Gurmit Ram rahim , Bhaniarawala , Nirankaris etc by defaming & hitting Sikhs , Sikh Gurus & Sikh ideology . But Sikhs response should be a little different now that 31 years have passed since 1978 . Today internet , TV , Newspaper & countless other media outlets should be the real battlegrounds . Very good response by Prof Sarabjit Singh Dhunda , we need more & more people like him .


----------



## bscheema (Jul 20, 2010)

*Kamlesh against Sikhism*

YouTube- Kamlesh AHir in her Hate speech insulting Sikh religion


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

*re: Kamlesh against Sikhism*

Balwinder ji

These videos are always interesting to me. But I cannot understand what she is saying. Per usual no one has the time to translate them. Would you give a summary of what she is saying for me and others. Thank you


----------



## Bmandur (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Kamlesh against Sikhism*



Balwinder singh cheema said:


> YouTube- Kamlesh AHir in her Hate speech insulting Sikh religion


 
Balwinder Singh Veer jeo,

Thanks for the Video. But you have to give me a copy where I can get it?

Now my Question is to Jathedaars of Akaal Takhat's Sahib
Have they seen the This Video?
If they have than are they doing anything to Bibi Kamlesh
 Prof Darshan Singh opened our eyes 
 but  according this Video I am going to say much only one thing after watching the video I am hurt..................

Bhul Chul Maaf


----------



## Bmandur (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Kamlesh against Sikhism*



Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Balwinder ji
> 
> These videos are always interesting to me. But I cannot understand what she is saying. Per usual no one has the time to translate them. Would you give a summary of what she is saying for me and others. Thank you


 

Narayanjot Kaur ji,

She said it alot towards Guru Nanak Dev Ji, Towards Sikh Religion, Towards Guru Gobind SIngh ji & Panj Piyare.

I want to see what Jathedaars of Akal Takhat sahib are going to do!

Video like this makes you boiled in side


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Kamlesh against Sikhism*



Bmandur said:


> Balwinder Singh Veer jeo,
> 
> Thanks for the Video. But you have to give me a copy where I can get it?
> 
> ...



Bmandur ji

Kamlesh's  videos can be found on YouTube. I just want to say that this is not a recent subject. Even though I cannot understand Kamlesh, I discovered the videos date back a year or more. 

More recently I asked for a translation of one of them, and AusDesi ji gave me a summary of one video. 

The videos were being discussed a year ago on other forums and blogs. 

I have been tracking her. I even joined the Ambedkar Society to find out whether she had their endorsement. I found out that she was a speaker at one of their conferences some time back. Not since. 

I would check YouTube to find more examples.


----------



## ugsbay (Jul 20, 2010)

SSA,
Narayanjot Ji i saw all this last year when it all actualy happened, i will explain in a nutshell what she is saying. She is comparing the Panj Pyare to 5 beggars in the time of Buddha and she goes on saying very clearly that it is nothing new in sikhism, she also says that sikhs carry kirpans at a time when we have super weapons and technology without giving any thought or consideration why the kirpan were given to sikhs.
She even has the cheek to insult the people she is adressing, she tells them she does not like the chammars from punjab because a lot have migrated and have forgot there roots and the injustices being done to untouchables in certain states in India. I can go on and on but i think she is not worth it. In my opinion she has read a few books and now thinks she is Einstein or something, she is very rude in my opinion. The way she is blabbing on certainly is in the direction of a hate speech, instead of uniting she is dividing castes. I will be very honest with you all now when i first heard her speech i was very very angry but there were some things she said where i was in stiches laughing. She will not get a stage again i hope to rant her version of the religion.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

ugsbay ji

You are onto something. She spoke at one Ambedkar conference that I know of. She did not appear again. I think it was in 2007 but I am not certain of that date. So maybe they gave her the boot.


----------



## ugsbay (Jul 20, 2010)

Narayanjot Ji i think you are right, i have not heard of her again and i hope i dont. These kind of people are very dangerous, they can ignite riots and all kinds of trouble. I do not know what her intensions are or were. Just hope she keeps away from public platforms and stages. She even insulted those people she was talking to and they gave her a applause. She got some excellent replys back as Aman ji has provided us with.


----------



## spnadmin (Jul 20, 2010)

ugsbay ji

Here is something else. I copied it from earlier in the thread. Apparently Ahir Kamlesh has been the subject of protests in India.

*Phagwara sees complete Bandh in protest against Kamlesh Ahir*

                  Published on Monday, August 17, 2009 by Azaad *

Phagwara,  Punjab:* Several Sikh and Hindu organisations here staged protests  and demanded action against an Italy-based NRI writer for her alleged  derogatory remarks against Sikh gurus and Hindu gods.

 The religious groups also sought an unconditional apology from Kamlesh  Ahir, for “hurting the religious sentiments of Sikhs and Hindus”.

 Under the banner of General Samaj Manch, Punjab, agitators observed  Phagwara Bandh in protest against a CD of Ahir, in which she reportedly  detailed against caste discrimination prevailing among Punjabi  immigrants in foreign countries recently.


 The protesters took out a rally in the city and submitted a memorandum  to local Sub Divisional Magistrate (SDM) Amarjit Pal, demanding  proscription of the CD and booking Ahir, who belong to Punjab, for  outraging religious feelings.


----------

